# Berkley Gulp verboten



## Leif (30. August 2006)

Hi @ all.

Habe es gerade gelsen. Der Gulp-Wurm von Berkley wurde verboten. Zumindest in norwegischen Lachsflüssen.
Angeblich wegen zu großer Fängigkeit.


http://www.blinker.de/default1.php


----------



## tom66 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*

Wie fischt man denn normalerweise an diesen Flüssen? Vermutlich nur Kunstköder, oder?

Wenn andere mit der Fliege fischen ist mir schon klar, weshalb man künstliche Würmer verbietet....


----------



## Leif (30. August 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*



tom66 schrieb:


> Wie fischt man denn normalerweise an diesen Flüssen? Vermutlich nur Kunstköder, oder?
> 
> Wenn andere mit der Fliege fischen ist mir schon klar, weshalb man künstliche Würmer verbietet....



Hi du.

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## havkat (30. August 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*

Moin!

Gibt reichlich Flüsse u. Strecken an denen Naturköder (Wurm/Garnele) erlaubt ist.

Nicht der erste Köder, der wg. "übermäßiger Fängigkeit" verboten wurde.
Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass da noch andere Gründe mitspielen.

Sind beides Flüsse, die sehr stark besucht sind.
Denke, man will verhindern, dass da Massen an "Biochemie"  reinkommt. 
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese Gewässer praktisch Trinkwasserqualität haben.

Ich verschieb datt mal ins Süßwasserforum, okay?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*



havkat schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese Gewässer praktisch Trinkwasserqualität haben.


Berkley Chemie-Köderzeugs ist bei uns auch verboten. Finde ich auch in Ordnung! #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*

Das Zeugs würd ich alleine schon wegen seines Geruches verbieten. :v


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. September 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*

Werbeaktion!|uhoh: 

Die werden auch immer nachlässiger beim Blinker, jetzt rufen sie schon Kutterfans zum Bootsanglertreff auf. Kutterfans wird man dort wohl am allerwenigsten treffen...#q 
Sind doch gerade Leute, die sich den Kutter nicht mehr antun wollen und sich ein eigenes Boot angeschafft haben, damit die richtig Meeresangeln können.


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2006)

*AW: Berkley Gulp verboten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Berkley Chemie-Köderzeugs ist bei uns auch verboten. Finde ich auch in Ordnung! #6



Tja...dumm ist nur dass die Berkley Gulp Köder (anders als die anderen Gummis) eben nur natürliche Inhaltsstoffe haben.
Die sind aus Stärke gemacht und mit natürlichen Aromen versetzt.
Das ist ja gerade das besondere daran. 100% biologisch abbaubar.
Finde ich viel besser als alles mit Gummi vollzupumpen, möchte nicht wissen wie die Elbe bei Hamburg diesbezüglich aussieht. Mit Gulp Ködern wäre das nicht passiert.

Zitat von der Berkley Seite
"Through technology exclusive to Berkley®, Gulp!® releases scent 400X more than regular plastic baits. And with all natural ingredients, Gulp! is 100 percent biodegradable—the first bait of its kind."


----------

